# White Substrate....crushed coral?



## Bevo5 (Mar 19, 2004)

Hi all - I'm looking to switch from Tahitian Moon sand to a WHITE crushed coral. I don't really want another sand at the moment.

Is the Crushed Florica Coral from CaribSea bleach white or sand colored? There are a wide range of photos online. I want the whitest possible crushed coral look - both for PH buffering and just the white look of it.

I have Moba frontosa and the black sand/black background look is making them stay pretty dark....nice blue, but not a lot of white stripes, which is what I really like. So I figure the white substrate might help.

Thanks.


----------



## JohanniMan (Oct 6, 2011)

I hated my crushed coral substrate.. it acted like a UGF and it had gotten very very algae filled. was never really clean even with 3 plecos. couldn't clean it or you would just suck tons into the siphon. but the coral was white colored not pure white since coral isnt all white. but like I said that was to start


----------



## Bevo5 (Mar 19, 2004)

Ah that doesn't sound good.

I've been looking to try and find something that has the same buffering capabilities as the crushed coral but maybe in a bit smaller size so my fronts can still sift it.

Anybody have any thoughts?


----------



## lelandgray (Jan 19, 2011)

There's a guy on eBay selling white sand

http://www.ebay.com/itm/SUPER-White-FIS ... 541wt_1376


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

JohanniMan said:


> I hated my crushed coral substrate.. it acted like a UGF and it had gotten very very algae filled. was never really clean even with 3 plecos. couldn't clean it or you would just suck tons into the siphon. but the coral was white colored not pure white since coral isnt all white. but like I said that was to start


Yeah...that was this issue I had with my crushed coral. It would have to be turned over during gravel vacuuming to keep from getting completely covered in algae and even then it would turn from white to more of a brown. At first it was a nice white but that only lasted for a few months and I was glad to get rid of it.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Bevo5 said:


> Ah that doesn't sound good.
> 
> I've been looking to try and find something that has the same buffering capabilities as the crushed coral but maybe in a bit smaller size so my fronts can still sift it.
> 
> Anybody have any thoughts?


Over the past 7 years my aragonite substrate has had no buffering impact at all. Put the crushed coral in your filter in place of part of the media. Choose your substrate based on appearance and functionality.


----------

